# Absolute filters



## rob (Sep 8, 2012)

Looking to buy an absolute filter .45 for my whole house filter. Where is the best place to look?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 9, 2012)

here is a nonabsolute for .35 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/118/393/=j83s24

I know you asked for absolute, but I have not bought them in years


----------



## rob (Sep 9, 2012)

Do you think the .35 is as good as a .45 absolute


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wouldn't .35 microns be considered absolute?? From what I have heard .45 is absolute as that would remove any yeast in the wine. So if .45 is - .35 should be as well.

Right??


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 10, 2012)

I found this - I think it would work.

http://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-...rm=255419-43&gclid=CICV-OCgq7ICFadNTAodchEAqQ


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 10, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> here is a nonabsolute for .35
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/118/393/=j83s24
> 
> I know you asked for absolute, but I have not bought them in years




Steve - that link you gave does have absolute rated filters - 0.2 and 0.45 microns.

Absolute Rated Filters:
0.2 Micron
http://www.mcmaster.com/#44465K28

0.45 Micron
http://www.mcmaster.com/#44465K29

Then there are the Absolute-Rated Membrane filters - which i read were good to use for wine.

0.1 Micron
http://www.mcmaster.com/#43765K16

0.2 Micron
http://www.mcmaster.com/#43765K14

0.45 Micron
http://www.mcmaster.com/#43765K12

Housing:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#9979T21
http://www.mcmaster.com/#44195K12


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Jon, thanks for posting the links. I was just going to post .45 or .20 does not mean absolute. As you can see the same micron filter labeled "absolute" jumps up about another $60.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Jon - 
I personally can not afford the absolute, so sometime I do overlook them -thanks for pointing them out


----------



## rob (Sep 10, 2012)

From what I have read is that an absolute filter is built not to allow anything above the rating to pass thru. I.E. .45 absolute filter will not allow anything above .45 to pass thru. A nominal filter will filter down to the allowable rating I.E. .45 nominal filter will filter as low as .45 however it can allow higher microns to pass thru


----------



## rob (Sep 10, 2012)

So now I am really confused is part number 5445t53 from Mc Master an absolute filter for 38.00


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 10, 2012)

That is a standaard filter, the absolutes start at 60 + dollar up to 100's


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 10, 2012)

Anytime - i was curious myself - so i did some research - figured i would share what i found..

My question is how many gallons can you get an absolute membrane filter to filter??

I searched all day and never really got a definite answer.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Jon, if you take care of it, I would think you could do several thousand gallons. You may want to run tandom filters so you're using a .45 absolute maybe you want to run a 1 micron before it. 

If it was myself running a .45 absolute I run a .45 nominal filter first. This way I would really be protecting the absolute and be using it only for the reason you I it for like bacteria and stopping fermentations.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 10, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Jon, if you take care of it, I would think you could do several thousand gallons. You may want to run tandom filters so you're using a .45 absolute maybe you want to run a 1 micron before it.
> 
> If it was myself running a .45 absolute I run a .45 nominal filter first. This way I would really be protecting the absolute and be using it only for the reason you I it for like bacteria and stopping fermentations.




Exactly!! I should have mentioned that first.

I was thinking that - just didn't type it out.

I would filter it with at most a 1 micron - probably like you said more of a .45 nominal filter - then use the absolute filter to do what it does best - filter out the yeast and bacteria.

I also read that .45 use to be what was considered the micron to use for this - but now it is .20.

Is there any truth to this??

How would you suggest cleaning these filters and storing them to get the best use out of them??

Because if you can get that kind of use out of them - $80 isn;t that bad considering I pay about $5 per set of buon vino nominal .5 micron. That adds up when I am doing 200+ gallons...


----------



## rob (Sep 10, 2012)

Those are all great questions, Dan????


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 10, 2012)

Jon you really need to check with the manufacture and ask what they recommend. For instance enolmatic filters can be back flushed but the filters I use in mine cannot. Typically I flush mine out with warm clean water. Then I run a pail of oxy clean or PBW through it. When it is half empty, I shut it off and let it soak about 5-10 minutes. Then I run the rest of it through. Then I run another pail of fresh water through it to rinse it out. I store the filter in a capsule (pvc) with a meta/citric solution.

I own a .20 and have not used it yet. I use the .45 for everything, reds and whites. I'm not aware of wineries going to .20, but why not! I was going to use mine for my apple wine but didn't get it in time. Remember none of my filters are absolute at home.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 10, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Jon you really need to check with the manufacture and ask what they recommend. For instance enolmatic filters can be back flushed but the filters I use in mine cannot. Typically I flush mine out with warm clean water. Then I run a pail of oxy clean or PBW through it. When it is half empty, I shut it off and let it soak about 5-10 minutes. Then I run the rest of it through. Then I run another pail of fresh water through it to rinse it out. I store the filter in a capsule (pvc) with a meta/citric solution.
> 
> I own a .20 and have not used it yet. I use the .45 for everything, reds and whites. I'm not aware of wineries going to .20, but why not! I was going to use mine for my apple wine but didn't get it in time. Remember none of my filters are absolute at home.



That sounds a lot like the instructions that st pats has on their cleaning methods for the absolute membrane filters.

Thanks Dan!!


----------



## rob (Sep 10, 2012)

Dan,
Just wondering why there are no absolute filters in your house


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 11, 2012)

Here are the cleaning instructions from St. Pats..

_*Do NOT backwash (reverse flow) PES filters*_​ ​ [SIZE=-1]*This procedure does not involve caustic or acid.*
a)Forward flow with cold water for 5 minutes to remove product. 
b)Forward flow with hot water (175° F) for 5 minutes.
c)Now recirculate with hot water for 15-30 minutes. Leave hot water in unit overnight. 
d)Rinse with hot water for 2 minutest the next morning. 
f) Air-dry cartridge and store in open to avoid mold growth. You can store the cartridge in the filter housing, but be sure to open the valves so air can penetrate.
Cleaning solutions should be filtered. Flow rate ~ 4 GPM per 10" cartridge.[/SIZE]​


----------

